
To counter Uber, the French government built an app called Le.Taxi - LiamBoogar
https://www.rudebaguette.com/2015/10/19/to-counter-uber-the-french-government-built-an-app-called-le-taxi-heres-why-it-wont-work/
======
filippo
European countries make taxi drivers pay an insane amount of money to get a
taxi license (almost €200,000). Both cab drivers and the governments will do
anything to prevent change to happen. Drivers know that a company like Uber
would make their investment worthless, and the Public Administrations won't
return the money. Governments are not ready to give up that steady income to
their pockets.

